# 3 family men with kids looking for deer club or membership



## Barwick (Jun 5, 2017)

We are looking to lease or join in Oglethorpe/Wilkes/Greene/Oconee/Clark/Madison/Walton or any surrounding areas. 


We just had a 7 man venture on a tract in Greene Co go bust today. 

Thank you for any leads or resources 


Tommy


----------



## Ironhead (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent you a PM.


----------

